# Dudes getting grabby with female drivers...WWYD?



## Jlouise11 (Jun 11, 2016)

On the eve of Memorial day I picked up a rider in Beaverdale around 2 am-ish. It was bar closing time and I knew that whoever I was picking up would be drunk but I didn't care because the majority of my riders were. The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called. He answered and said he was at (such an such) bar, which was a block away from the coffee shop it said he was at. Obviously extremely drunk, he moved the map when he dropped his pin. So I drive down there and pick him up but didn't notice right away that his destination was blank. He's in the front seat which doesn't bother me usually . So I ask him where he needs to go and he says "I'll just give you directions, it's in Johnston." At first I said "ok" thinking, I'm not really scared. I've been in scarier situations with bigger guys. Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh. I grabbed his hand and threw it back at him saying "you need to keep that over there!" It annoyed him but I didn't care. Then he started turning my stereo up as loud as he could and rolled down his window. At this point I paused my station and said I need to enter a destination on the app so I can make sure I get you there via the fastest route. So he spouts off some unfound address but I managed to get a closer idea of his actual destination. Now he's getting angry because his second attempt to caress me is rejected and starts saying in a smartass tone (pointing back and forth at him and I) "This, this is not happening, just so you know!" I immediatly said "You're right, I'm sure MY HUSBAND wouldn't be too happy about it!" We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house, it was a nice surge fare and I can handle him a little longer. By the time we got to his so called home he was grabbing at my phone to "change the song", and refused to get out of my car. So I called my husband who was driving that night as well, and as soon as the dbag heard my phone ringing through the speakers in my car he said, "who are you calling?" like he was worried I was calling 911. I said "My husband, to let him know where I am!" at this point he FINALLY got out. 

I really had to pee so I stopped at the QT on my way home and got a call from my brother in law who I had sent a glymps to at the beginning of the night. He said he saw me sitting in one place for a bit, got worried and wanted to make sure I was ok. THANK GOD I had done that, if something had happened to me, he was paying attention and would have called 911 with my location. Now I know that I was partially to blame for allowing the ride to continue, however I learned a very very important lesson. I will not start the ride until the rider enters a destination, and I will always follow my insticts and when I'm nervous and feel the need to spork a rider in the eye for grabbing at me. I will cautiously end the ride at a well lit gas station.

Any other female drivers have issues with male passengers sitting in the front and being "grabby" while you're driving? If so how do you handle it?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jlouise11 said:


> On the eve of Memorial day I picked up a rider in Beaverdale around 2 am-ish. It was bar closing time and I knew that whoever I was picking up would be drunk but I didn't care because the majority of my riders were. The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called. He answered and said he was at (such an such) bar, which was a block away from the coffee shop it said he was at. Obviously extremely drunk, he moved the map when he dropped his pin. So I drive down there and pick him up but didn't notice right away that his destination was blank. He's in the front seat which doesn't bother me usually . So I ask him where he needs to go and he says "I'll just give you directions, it's in Johnston." At first I said "ok" thinking, I'm not really scared. I've been in scarier situations with bigger guys. Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh. I grabbed his hand and threw it back at him saying "you need to keep that over there!" It annoyed him but I didn't care. Then he started turning my stereo up as loud as he could and rolled down his window. At this point I paused my station and said I need to enter a destination on the app so I can make sure I get you there via the fastest route. So he spouts off some unfound address but I managed to get a closer idea of his actual destination. Now he's getting angry because his second attempt to caress me is rejected and starts saying in a smartass tone (pointing back and forth at him and I) "This, this is not happening, just so you know!" I immediatly said "You're right, I'm sure MY HUSBAND wouldn't be too happy about it!" We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house, it was a nice surge fare and I can handle him a little longer. By the time we got to his so called home he was grabbing at my phone to "change the song", and refused to get out of my car. So I called my husband who was driving that night as well, and as soon as the dbag heard my phone ringing through the speakers in my car he said, "who are you calling?" like he was worried I was calling 911. I said "My husband, to let him know where I am!" at this point he FINALLY got out.
> 
> I really had to pee so I stopped at the QT on my way home and got a call from my brother in law who I had sent a glymps to at the beginning of the night. He said he saw me sitting in one place for a bit, got worried and wanted to make sure I was ok. THANK GOD I had done that, if something had happened to me, he was paying attention and would have called 911 with my location. Now I know that I was partially to blame for allowing the ride to continue, however I learned a very very important lesson. I will not start the ride until the rider enters a destination, and I will always follow my insticts and when I'm nervous and feel the need to spork a rider in the eye for grabbing at me. I will cautiously end the ride at a well lit gas station.
> 
> Any other female drivers have issues with male passengers sitting in the front and being "grabby" while you're driving? If so how do you handle it?


First of all I want to tell you that I'm glad I'm reading your story here on the UP Forum and not in the newspaper with a horrible ending. With this profession we sometimes place ourselves in precarious situations. There are times we have to be "bouncers on wheels". I think you handled the situation very well. Drivers, especially females are sitting targets for obnoxious drunks. Just always be careful and be prepared. Safe driving tonight!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Call me sexist if you want...but women really shouldn't be doing the drunk hours. I'm a guy and I don't even need to be doing them. I'm glad you weren't hurt and please size the stupidazzes up before you let them in your personal space. Guys are generally cowards who do this stuff and they generally won't do what you don't allow them to do. A good dose of pepper spray and a punch in the face along with putting him out on the street would have done him some good.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't put up with it. Tell him no and to stop in no uncertain terms. Pull to the nearest safest spot (or nearby police) when your thigh is touched. Passenger is ejected. Ride is over. Report it to ride share and any authorities that you are willing to involve.

Any of a number of self defense measures can also be used if he doesn't stop. Being drunk doesn't give a person a license to commit crimes. A dash cam is also a good investment. Let it be somewhat visible.

This is also important in distinguishing accidental conduct. If a person violently slams into a fellow passenger on a moving public bus, there is no liability. But if, on the same public bus, there is *only the slightest intentional touching of another, which is harmful or offensive and also non-consensual (such as reaching out and touching a woman's thigh), a battery has occurred.*​
http://injury.findlaw.com/torts-and-personal-injuries/elements-of-a-battery.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jlouise11 said:


> On the eve of Memorial day I picked up a rider in Beaverdale around 2 am-ish. It was bar closing time and I knew that whoever I was picking up would be drunk but I didn't care because the majority of my riders were. The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called. He answered and said he was at (such an such) bar, which was a block away from the coffee shop it said he was at. Obviously extremely drunk, he moved the map when he dropped his pin. So I drive down there and pick him up but didn't notice right away that his destination was blank. He's in the front seat which doesn't bother me usually . So I ask him where he needs to go and he says "I'll just give you directions, it's in Johnston." At first I said "ok" thinking, I'm not really scared. I've been in scarier situations with bigger guys. Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh. I grabbed his hand and threw it back at him saying "you need to keep that over there!" It annoyed him but I didn't care. Then he started turning my stereo up as loud as he could and rolled down his window. At this point I paused my station and said I need to enter a destination on the app so I can make sure I get you there via the fastest route. So he spouts off some unfound address but I managed to get a closer idea of his actual destination. Now he's getting angry because his second attempt to caress me is rejected and starts saying in a smartass tone (pointing back and forth at him and I) "This, this is not happening, just so you know!" I immediatly said "You're right, I'm sure MY HUSBAND wouldn't be too happy about it!" We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house, it was a nice surge fare and I can handle him a little longer. By the time we got to his so called home he was grabbing at my phone to "change the song", and refused to get out of my car. So I called my husband who was driving that night as well, and as soon as the dbag heard my phone ringing through the speakers in my car he said, "who are you calling?" like he was worried I was calling 911. I said "My husband, to let him know where I am!" at this point he FINALLY got out.
> 
> I really had to pee so I stopped at the QT on my way home and got a call from my brother in law who I had sent a glymps to at the beginning of the night. He said he saw me sitting in one place for a bit, got worried and wanted to make sure I was ok. THANK GOD I had done that, if something had happened to me, he was paying attention and would have called 911 with my location. Now I know that I was partially to blame for allowing the ride to continue, however I learned a very very important lesson. I will not start the ride until the rider enters a destination, and I will always follow my insticts and when I'm nervous and feel the need to spork a rider in the eye for grabbing at me. I will cautiously end the ride at a well lit gas station.
> 
> Any other female drivers have issues with male passengers sitting in the front and being "grabby" while you're driving? If so how do you handle it?


You really have to watch the drunks in "BEAVERDALE"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Pull to the nearest safest spot (or nearby police) when your thigh is touched. Passenger is ejected. Ride is over.


This.


----------



## nyc321 (May 24, 2016)

*Beaverdale *sounds like a highly suspect area IMHO


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nyc321 said:


> *Beaverdale *sounds like a highly suspect area IMHO


Must . . . be a reason . . .for that name. Perhaps the town's Pounders,oops . . .FOUNDERS could explain ?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

There are NO second chances here. Unless you are physically bigger and stronger than the guy - and even then - if they touch you the ride needs to end. I can understand it if your reasoning is you want to avoid a possible physical altercation however you had a cop RIGHT THERE. People like that tend to - though not always - ESCALATE if they think they have the advantage. That could have ended VERY ugly for you. If you're going to continue to drive the drunk crowd get some pepper spray, get some self defense training, and learn to set FIRM boundaries. Someone touches you rides over. Not a warning. Not a "keep your hands over there". Ride is over. 

You did great by having family track you and keep in contact. That's smart. Keep doing that.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

My suggestion is pretty simple. First time OK, second time you are out of my car and I don't give a shit where it is. If he doesn't get out right then, it's a blast of pepper spray in the face. Don't ever let a situation like that boil over to where you lose control. It's not worth your personal and physical well being.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Too friendly. I understand wanting to continue the ride due to surge. The first time he touched you, if you wanted to continue the ride you should have said "If you touch me again I will have you arrested for sexual assault" and that's what you do if he repeats it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Too friendly. I understand wanting to continue the ride due to surge. The first time he touched you, if you wanted to continue the ride you should have said "If you touch me again I will have you arrested for sexual assault" and that's what you do if he repeats it.


Or tell him if he is feeling so frisky ,he can walk !

Perhaps,someomeone will pick HIM UP who wants to squeeze HIS leg !

" Butch" likes to squeeze too . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Some people truely are " touchy feely" and don't mean anything by it.
I had a young nurse and her friend( who promptly fell asleep in the back seat) on a long ride late at night.

She sat up front and was constantly touching my arm,my back,my chest while talking up a storm on the trip.

I don't think she meant anything by it.( she had a great touch too)

Some people are just like that.

And some people are straight up PERVERTS.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Some people truely are " touchy feely" and don't mean anything by it.
> I had a young nurse and her friend( who promptly fell asleep in the back seat) on a long ride late at night.
> 
> She sat up front and was constantly touching my arm,my back,my chest while talking up a storm on the trip.
> ...


Dude, touching you while talking is called flirting. It doesn't mean anything more, but chick was flirting with you.

As for the above situation OP, you know what you did wrong and have learned from it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The first time he touched you, you should have dialed 911 and had him arrested.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Dash camera! GET ONE!*
*Dial 911 *not a family member *immediately*, it may take the dispatcher time to locate you if it escalated and you couldn't clearly give a location.
Tell him to stop

If they don't stop go to step 5
Pepper spray gel or other defensive weapon legal in your area.
You don't need Uber or your family in the moment, be calm and dial 911. Even if it ends peaceful it's best the Calvary came to check on your own well-being. *Plus talking with an Officer is a good warning for these idiots to stop touching women!*


observer said:


> The first time he touched you, you should have dialed 911 and had him arrested.


ABSOLUTELY, being an Uber Driver does not form a relationship where touching is acceptable. You're not at a bar or club flirting. There is NEVER a moment when the professional driver interaction could be misunderstood for accepting physical touch.

And that goes for all gender combinations!
Male->Female
Female->Male
Male->Male
Female->Female


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> The first time he touched you, you should have dialed 911 and had him arrested.


Drunks have poor impulse control.

That's why so many wonderful decisions are made at bars.

However ,after a Stern warning,I would consider charges if it happened again.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Drunks have poor impulse control.
> 
> That's why so many wonderful descisions are made at bars.
> 
> However ,after a Stern warning,I would consider charges if it happened again.


True, but drinking was his decision. He should bear the consequences of his poor decisions to drink beyond his ability to control himself and touch a lady.

I'd be willing to bet this is not his first or last time, inappropriately touching someone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> True, but drinking was his decision. He should bear the consequences of his poor decisions to drink beyond his ability to control himself and touch a lady.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet this is not his first or last time, inappropriately touching someone.


If bartender's locked up everyone who tried to or who did touch them the judges would have all of their tips !

Driving at night,we are associated with the drunk industry.

Blame the bartender's for winding him up and turning him loose.

People on anesthesia strip naked and grab nurses.

No one arrests the incoherent there.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Drunks have poor impulse control.
> 
> That's why so many wonderful descisions are made at bars.
> 
> However ,after a Stern warning,I would consider charges if it happened again.


There's no excuse, especially with the recent Standford Rape case.
That's why the police are called peace officers. They actually enjoy doing work like this, and I'm not joking. They'd rather do education, and help people before major crimes happen. It's not fun dealing with all tragic endings the entire shift. I have this experience, some days are fun, others make you want to cry if we weren't able to compartmentalize our feelings.

I rather yell at a drunk guy, and be a woman's hero. 
Than search a field for panties and clothing, before going to the hospital 
Been in both situations


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> If bartender's locked up everyone who tried to or who did touch them the judges would have all of their tips !
> 
> Driving at night,we are associated with the drunk industry.
> 
> ...


Nope, the bartender facilitated his drinking, but ultimately he decided to keep drinking.

I have ZERO sympathy for drunks, rapists and molesters.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

For the record,I do not endorse this behavior.

My personal belief is do not do what you can not handle.

Bars also have bouncers.
We are a 1 person band.have to handle it all.ubers automated " "support" can not/ will not help us alone in the dark.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bartender & bars can be changed with over serving alcohol if the drunk had alcohol poisoning and it was obviously too much at 1 location. But it's a rare charge.
Not responsible for their actions or behavior.

Drunks are legally responsible for their actions and behavior and driving decisions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I work BOURBON STREET.

I get paid .85 cents a mile to babysit drunks.

If I do my job correctly,the EMS or the Police can handle other things.

So far I have been lucky.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> We are a 1 person band.have to handle it all.ubers automated " "support" can not/ will not help us alone in the dark.


That's why I suggest dialing 911 immediately!
You can always apologize and hang up, or the police can tell them to sit peaceful during the ride before leaving.
No harm in dialing prematurely, but dialing too late, could literally be too late!


tohunt4me said:


> I work BOURBON STREET.
> 
> I get paid .85 cents a mile to babysit drunks.
> 
> ...


I understand that, I do the same Uber'ing on campus some nights.
And also handle drunks & rapes on the Ambulance other times.
But it doesn't hurt to work together and have 1 agency clear them medically, or tell them 1 more word and their going into the back of a police car.
Some of these drunk idiots need tough love.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And THIS ^^^^ IS why Uber Pool
Will become INFAMOUS in courtrooms.

( even the prisons analyze and classify the prisoners before they are thrown in together.Not so with Pool)

The potential risks far outweigh any potential benefits.
Should I drive around with the interior light on like the bus also?

Pool , your ( semi) private bus.


----------



## Jlouise11 (Jun 11, 2016)

nyc321 said:


> *Beaverdale *sounds like a highly suspect area IMHO


Lmao!


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

OP, also try to familiarize yourself with location of your local police districts. If you have time and one is nearby, you can drive him straight to the precinct if he's too drunk to realize until you're there.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Jlouise11 said:


> On the eve of Memorial day I picked up a rider in Beaverdale around 2 am-ish. It was bar closing time and I knew that whoever I was picking up would be drunk but I didn't care because the majority of my riders were. The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called. He answered and said he was at (such an such) bar, which was a block away from the coffee shop it said he was at. Obviously extremely drunk, he moved the map when he dropped his pin. So I drive down there and pick him up but didn't notice right away that his destination was blank. He's in the front seat which doesn't bother me usually . So I ask him where he needs to go and he says "I'll just give you directions, it's in Johnston." At first I said "ok" thinking, I'm not really scared. I've been in scarier situations with bigger guys. Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh. I grabbed his hand and threw it back at him saying "you need to keep that over there!" It annoyed him but I didn't care. Then he started turning my stereo up as loud as he could and rolled down his window. At this point I paused my station and said I need to enter a destination on the app so I can make sure I get you there via the fastest route. So he spouts off some unfound address but I managed to get a closer idea of his actual destination. Now he's getting angry because his second attempt to caress me is rejected and starts saying in a smartass tone (pointing back and forth at him and I) "This, this is not happening, just so you know!" I immediatly said "You're right, I'm sure MY HUSBAND wouldn't be too happy about it!" We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house, it was a nice surge fare and I can handle him a little longer. By the time we got to his so called home he was grabbing at my phone to "change the song", and refused to get out of my car. So I called my husband who was driving that night as well, and as soon as the dbag heard my phone ringing through the speakers in my car he said, "who are you calling?" like he was worried I was calling 911. I said "My husband, to let him know where I am!" at this point he FINALLY got out.
> 
> I really had to pee so I stopped at the QT on my way home and got a call from my brother in law who I had sent a glymps to at the beginning of the night. He said he saw me sitting in one place for a bit, got worried and wanted to make sure I was ok. THANK GOD I had done that, if something had happened to me, he was paying attention and would have called 911 with my location. Now I know that I was partially to blame for allowing the ride to continue, however I learned a very very important lesson. I will not start the ride until the rider enters a destination, and I will always follow my insticts and when I'm nervous and feel the need to spork a rider in the eye for grabbing at me. I will cautiously end the ride at a well lit gas station.
> 
> Any other female drivers have issues with male passengers sitting in the front and being "grabby" while you're driving? If so how do you handle it?


This is sexual assualt as far as I'm concerned. At the very least report him to Uber, and strongly suggest in the email that you're escalating this to the police and involving the media. Let them know this guy's actions illustrate the dangers female drivers face daily.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Riders harassing drivers & uber reluctance to do shit about it will be the class action lawsuit that settles in the billions.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Pepper spray in a car is an extremely terrible idea. Tasers are a much better alternative; the snap & crackle while you wave it around discourages most.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

And this case goes to show that I'll get a shorter than expected sentence for being a champion athlete, since the judge was once upon a time a Stanford athlete too.

But no, 6 months is still too long for me and I will appeal.

Dammit, I do hope the appeal results in a lengthening of his frickin' prison sentence.



Fireguy50 said:


> View attachment 44444


----------



## Highly Exalted (Jun 6, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Dude, touching you while talking is called flirting. It doesn't mean anything more, but chick was flirting with you.
> 
> As for the above situation OP, you know what you did wrong and have learned from it.


I am a female and I talk touch guys and I am most definitely would rather take the guy to a bar and hunt for girls with him. Generalizations suck.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Your first mistake was chasing him down. Pax that drunk and that much trouble invariable wind up being more trouble down the line. Wait at the pin drop for five minutes then collect your cancel fee and leave. 
Second mistake, require a destination. Tell the pax that you need a destination so that you can get another request before that one ends. If they refuse end the ride and kick them out. This is a safety issue for you.
Third mistake, the first time he touches you stop the car. If you really feel he was not out of line (although that did not sound like the case in this instance) tell him firmly "Do not touch me, if you touch me again I will end the ride and call the police." In this instance I would have just kicked him out. 
Ignore the poster who said women shouldn't be doing this job. I've met plenty of male ******* and plenty of women who could take down two 200lb men. Women have been driving taxis for decades and driving a taxi is much more dangerous than rideshare. 
After all of this I hope you did two things. One, send Uber a detailed message about the whole incident. If the guy has had even one other driver complain about inappropriate behavior they will believe you over him, dash cam or not. Second, I would have called the police. What he did was a crime and he likely would have been stupid enough to admit it "I was just being friendly, I don't know why she got so upset." You were sober, he was drunk. They would have taken your word over his. He may never have been convicted but he would have gone to jail that night. 
You should really consider researching methods of being assertive. Assertiveness is NOT aggression, it is standing up for yourself and not allowing yourself to be taken advantage of. It is mostly verbal communication and body language. 
I'm 5'9" and 130lbs and I've scared men twice my size, a few times groups of them. If they know you're not going to take their shit they quit or leave. Sadly because they realize there are easier victims and they move on to them. Not your problem. Don't be one of the easier victims.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

BTW if you decide to get pepper spray, get gel pepper spray. Sabra sells gel pepper spray in an easy to use flip-top case. You must spray it directly in their eyes and it only has a range of about 10 feet but it's perfect for the close confines of a car. Gel spray will not spread and blow back on you or get in your car's ventilation system. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q6RUEXO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Pepper spray in a car is an extremely terrible idea. Tasers are a much better alternative; the snap & crackle while you wave it around discourages most.


I've seen people "wave around" things to try and discourage people. Those people often get whatever their waving around taken from them. Don't pull something unless you're using it.

As for pepper spray you DON'T spray it while in the car. You stop, take your keys, and step from the vehicle. If someone is TRULY intent on attacking you and follows THEN you hose them down while keeping your distance. Don't let them get within arms reach.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

get a tip cup


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jlouise11 said:


> On the eve of Memorial day I picked up a rider in Beaverdale around 2 am-ish. It was bar closing time and I knew that whoever I was picking up would be drunk but I didn't care because the majority of my riders were. The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called. He answered and said he was at (such an such) bar, which was a block away from the coffee shop it said he was at. Obviously extremely drunk, he moved the map when he dropped his pin. So I drive down there and pick him up but didn't notice right away that his destination was blank. He's in the front seat which doesn't bother me usually . So I ask him where he needs to go and he says "I'll just give you directions, it's in Johnston." At first I said "ok" thinking, I'm not really scared. I've been in scarier situations with bigger guys. Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh. I grabbed his hand and threw it back at him saying "you need to keep that over there!" It annoyed him but I didn't care. Then he started turning my stereo up as loud as he could and rolled down his window. At this point I paused my station and said I need to enter a destination on the app so I can make sure I get you there via the fastest route. So he spouts off some unfound address but I managed to get a closer idea of his actual destination. Now he's getting angry because his second attempt to caress me is rejected and starts saying in a smartass tone (pointing back and forth at him and I) "This, this is not happening, just so you know!" I immediatly said "You're right, I'm sure MY HUSBAND wouldn't be too happy about it!" We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house, it was a nice surge fare and I can handle him a little longer. By the time we got to his so called home he was grabbing at my phone to "change the song", and refused to get out of my car. So I called my husband who was driving that night as well, and as soon as the dbag heard my phone ringing through the speakers in my car he said, "who are you calling?" like he was worried I was calling 911. I said "My husband, to let him know where I am!" at this point he FINALLY got out.
> 
> I really had to pee so I stopped at the QT on my way home and got a call from my brother in law who I had sent a glymps to at the beginning of the night. He said he saw me sitting in one place for a bit, got worried and wanted to make sure I was ok. THANK GOD I had done that, if something had happened to me, he was paying attention and would have called 911 with my location. Now I know that I was partially to blame for allowing the ride to continue, however I learned a very very important lesson. I will not start the ride until the rider enters a destination, and I will always follow my insticts and when I'm nervous and feel the need to spork a rider in the eye for grabbing at me. I will cautiously end the ride at a well lit gas station.
> 
> Any other female drivers have issues with male passengers sitting in the front and being "grabby" while you're driving? If so how do you handle it?


I stopped reading after you wrote "Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh.", because right there If I were you, I would have stopped the car, and demanded they exit the car and if they didn't , I'd call the police. Now here's why you should do this, because any person who does this has the mind of a criminal and/or a sicko abusive person, and you just dont' want to take chances on what the degree of criminality or sickness exists in that person's brain. Maybe he was just drunk, and lost himself for a moment, or maybe he's some serious psycho, YOU DON"T KNOW, so why take a chance ? 
Get out of the car ( grap your keys and phone ) and demand that he leave, and/or call the cops ( or flag one if you are in a city area where many are driving by ).

And dont' forget to write it up in an email to Uber, to protect yourself in case they complain.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Jlouise11 said:


> On the eve of Memorial day I picked up a rider in Beaverdale around 2 am-ish. It was bar closing time and I knew that whoever I was picking up would be drunk but I didn't care because the majority of my riders were. The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called. He answered and said he was at (such an such) bar, which was a block away from the coffee shop it said he was at. Obviously extremely drunk, he moved the map when he dropped his pin. So I drive down there and pick him up but didn't notice right away that his destination was blank. He's in the front seat which doesn't bother me usually . So I ask him where he needs to go and he says "I'll just give you directions, it's in Johnston." At first I said "ok" thinking, I'm not really scared. I've been in scarier situations with bigger guys. Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh. I grabbed his hand and threw it back at him saying "you need to keep that over there!" It annoyed him but I didn't care. Then he started turning my stereo up as loud as he could and rolled down his window. At this point I paused my station and said I need to enter a destination on the app so I can make sure I get you there via the fastest route. So he spouts off some unfound address but I managed to get a closer idea of his actual destination. Now he's getting angry because his second attempt to caress me is rejected and starts saying in a smartass tone (pointing back and forth at him and I) "This, this is not happening, just so you know!" I immediatly said "You're right, I'm sure MY HUSBAND wouldn't be too happy about it!" We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house, it was a nice surge fare and I can handle him a little longer. By the time we got to his so called home he was grabbing at my phone to "change the song", and refused to get out of my car. So I called my husband who was driving that night as well, and as soon as the dbag heard my phone ringing through the speakers in my car he said, "who are you calling?" like he was worried I was calling 911. I said "My husband, to let him know where I am!" at this point he FINALLY got out.
> 
> I really had to pee so I stopped at the QT on my way home and got a call from my brother in law who I had sent a glymps to at the beginning of the night. He said he saw me sitting in one place for a bit, got worried and wanted to make sure I was ok. THANK GOD I had done that, if something had happened to me, he was paying attention and would have called 911 with my location. Now I know that I was partially to blame for allowing the ride to continue, however I learned a very very important lesson. I will not start the ride until the rider enters a destination, and I will always follow my insticts and when I'm nervous and feel the need to spork a rider in the eye for grabbing at me. I will cautiously end the ride at a well lit gas station.
> 
> Any other female drivers have issues with male passengers sitting in the front and being "grabby" while you're driving? If so how do you handle it?


Only driving with uber have I felt this uncomfortable. I had a man rub his hand on my leg. Grab my hand and what not.

It was a really really short fare since he was high or drunk. He was well dressed but didn't smell of liquor but act strange. He even suggested many times "what can I do to make up for such a short fare".

Told him many times " it's fine. Here's your hotel. I have to run and do more jobs. "

After that night I refuse to do really late nights and I always assess my passengers a little more. I even sometimes put my window down and ask "how drunk are you?" They think it's a joke question but the way they respond back to me lets me know.

As a taxi driver refuse to roster on for Friday and Saturday nights. If I do Friday or Saturday it's going to be a Slow night at the airport or suburbs.

As a uber driver I always clock off before 10pm and I'm very strict with who I pick up and always high rated passengers. I only do uber maybe one day out of a fortnight now. I just don't like it and feel very unsafe and hate uber passengers.

I feel 300x safer in my taxi cab because of

1. Security camera and microphone
2. Dispatcher can be contacted in real time
3. Alarm button

The alarm button activates all the above and even alerts all nearby cabbies of my location and they will come to my aide.

Uber is unsafe for drivers !! Especially women!!!

Remember to always bring a second phone hidden in the car too incase something happens you'll have a second helpline incase of theft or damage of your first phone.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

What an awful experience. Consider how little a fare actually is worth in the scheme of life. Don't be afraid to cut and run on a chump rider. You should have pulled over to the sheriff's car and left that creep in the car for the deputy to deal with. Technically, that guy was sexually assaulting you in a mild manner. Being alone with someone like that is not safe at all. 

Friday night I got pinged to a notorious bar in the city. A couple of 20 something chuckleheads climb in and don't want to put a destination in. As I start to press them for an address, one of them starts sneering at me and saying, "Just do what we tell you!" 

I pulled right back into the parking lot, cancelled the ride, and said, "Your cancelled, get out of my car before I call 911 on you." 

Now they were nasty, and I had my back turned to these cretins while sitting in the driver seat, that situation could easily have turned into a melee where they actually had the upper hand because of their position in the back seat. After that, I had to devise a plan to exit the car quickly with my phone in order to handle aggressive/combative idiots. There's a reason why city cabs have a plexi-glass divider and passengers can't sit in the front, you know. 

My advice to anyone attempting to make a living at this is to count the cost financially carefully, you may not actually be profiting at all in the long-run. More importantly, count the cost to your well-being and safety, because no fare is worth risking that.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

agtg said:


> What an awful experience. Consider how little a fare actually is worth in the scheme of life. Don't be afraid to cut and run on a chump rider. You should have pulled over to the sheriff's car and left that creep in the car for the deputy to deal with. Technically, that guy was sexually assaulting you in a mild manner. Being alone with someone like that is not safe at all.
> 
> Friday night I got pinged to a notorious bar in the city. A couple of 20 something chuckleheads climb in and don't want to put a destination in. As I start to press them for an address, one of them starts sneering at me and saying, "Just do what we tell you!"
> 
> ...


I wish we had those dividers here


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jlouise11 said:


> We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house,


As mentioned below, Yeah you messed up. You should have pulled over/ended the ride after the first touching, Bart McCoy surely doesn't play that.



observer said:


> The first time he touched you, you should have dialed 911 and had him arrested.


 After the 2nd touch or attempt, you SURELY should have pulled over/ended ride. And super surely when you saw a cop just pull over real close to them and demand the pax gets out. If he doesn't and causes a scene, you're covered, a cop is there.

Don't allow pax to touch you or give them a "pass" (like giving them a 2nd attempt to touch you). You have to be firm with the not touching rule: 1 touch and you're out.



ABC123DEF said:


> Call me sexist if you want...but women really shouldn't be doing the drunk hours. I'm a guy and I don't even need to be doing them. I'm glad you weren't hurt and please size the stupidazzes up before you let them in your personal space. Guys are generally cowards who do this stuff and they generally won't do what you don't allow them to do. A good dose of pepper spray and a punch in the face along with putting him out on the street would have done him some good.


Well they can call me sexist but I just tell it like it is. Now women like to shout equal opportunity for everybody but common sense must be laid into the equation as well. Meaning surely a male will most likely not encounter these type of problems like a female will. Its not right, not equal, but its a fact of life. And furthermore if you're female and do late nights and bar/club areas, you are much more likely to get touched inappropriately than a male will. Its not right, you should be able to drive whatever hours and whatever areas you like, but Bart McCoy is just telling you how real life operates. So even though everything should be equal for man/woman, you really might want to rethink when and where you drive,as well as should you even drive (yes soley because you're a woman) because life just isn't fair....


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I understand it was surging and you wanted to make the coin. But if he wasn't at the coffee shop I would have waited there 5 minutes and collected the cancel fee. Then take the next request. If they call me and tell me they are down the road, I still get the cancel fee and move on. Also look at the PAX rating late at night...I am sure this guy was a 4.3 or 4.4....Don't pick up anything below a 4.8 at bar closing time.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> I understand it was surging and you wanted to make the coin. But if he wasn't at the coffee shop I would have waited there 5 minutes and collected the cancel fee. Then take the next request. If they call me and tell me they are down the road, I still get the cancel fee and move on. Also look at the PAX rating late at night...I am sure this guy was a 4.3 or 4.4....Don't pick up anything below a 4.8 at bar closing time.


Rating has nothing to do with that  I pick up a girl from a bar 4.9 good thing I have a cam in car


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> OP, also try to familiarize yourself with location of your local police districts. If you have time and one is nearby, you can drive him straight to the precinct if he's too drunk to realize until you're there.


This is a great idea. You don't have to have him arrested, just get rid of him


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> Rating has nothing to do with that  I pick up a girl from a bar 4.9 good thing I have a cam in car


Rating has a lot to do with it...a low number means a high likelihood of a problem. Sure a high rating could have a bad night but 9 times out of 10 that rider is going to be a decent drunk. I am not sure why you need to film all of this. Are you being accused of rape by a drunk college girl.....i would suggest you keep your zipper shut.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

As a passenger, I don't want to be filmed drunk. What if I was a famous person, a politician, a judge, or a cop? Now you film me drunk and post it on youtube and I lose my job. I think Uber should make a policy camera free or require drivers to inform passengers they are filming.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> As a passenger, I don't want to be filmed drunk. What if I was a famous person, a politician, a judge, or a cop? Now you film me drunk and post it on youtube and I lose my job. I think Uber should make a policy camera free or require drivers to inform passengers they are filming.


I don't really care what you think dude cuz it's my car What if that famous drunk punchYou in the face ? Huh How can you prove that ever think about it ?


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> No she just Wonna get naked in car so I have tell her to stop and pointed to the camera I am a married young man I don't need this s in my car Camera in the car is the must for all drivers who's driving for Lyft or uber specially for female drivers


Hahah omg. What if she sharted naked in your car.



DelaJoe said:


> As a passenger, I don't want to be filmed drunk. What if I was a famous person, a politician, a judge, or a cop? Now you film me drunk and post it on youtube and I lose my job. I think Uber should make a policy camera free or require drivers to inform passengers they are filming.


Piss off. If you want that privilege then drive yourself in your own car. The camera is probably our only real defense against assholes. Especially in "he said, she said" situations


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

So the Taco Bell exec that got caught punching the driver is now sueing the driver for $5 million because he illegally recorded him. It is illegal to record in California without consent. So I guess my point is to check with a lawyer before you record. With a lawsuit you can lose everything you own..house..car..assets etc.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> So the Taco Bell exec that got caught punching the driver is now sueing the driver for $5 million because he illegally recorded him. It is illegal to record in California without consent. So I guess my point is to check with a lawyer before you record. With a lawsuit you can lose everything you own..house..car..assets etc.


Not illegal to record here so I'll do it to my hearts content


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Skyblue6 said:


> Not illegal to record here so I'll do it to my hearts content


Thats fine but if I get in a car and see a camera pointing at tme the driver will get 1-star.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Thats fine but if I get in a car and see a camera pointing at tme the driver will get 1-star.


Thank god I'll never have you as a passenger


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> As a passenger, I don't want to be filmed drunk. What if I was a famous person, a politician, a judge, or a cop? Now you film me drunk and post it on youtube and I lose my job. I think Uber should make a policy camera free or require drivers to inform passengers they are filming.


Holy shit dude... you cant be serious, if you do something so outrageous that it could get you fired you deserve tk be fired. Camera or not. Its 2016, if you are in public, you are being filmed.

Dont act like am ass. Camera or not.

Taco bell guy won't won that Law suit, and if im not mistaken, the issue is the audio not the video.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Holy shit dude... you cant be serious, if you do something so outrageous that it could get you fired you deserve tk be fired. Camera or not. Its 2016, if you are in public, you are being filmed.
> 
> Dont act like am ass. Camera or not.
> 
> Taco bell guy won't won that Law suit, and if im not mistaken, the issue is the audio not the video.


His undercover cab driver


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Thats fine but if I get in a car and see a camera pointing at tme the driver will get 1-star.


So every store, restaurant, bank, atm, etc... you visit you leave a bad reveiw..

The only reason, that I can think of you'd object is because you are up to no good.

Ya know, we have cameras to protect us for people like you. Just sayin...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> His undercover cab driver


There's no such thing as a cab driver anymore. They are now called "Future Uber Drivers"


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

whatever just deal with it

it does get annoying butt *every time* i take uber and its a female driver the driver always give me a free ride and tries to be sneaky and ask me out....eeek so cringe worthy I'm used to it now


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Jlouise11 said:


> The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. *So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called.*


That's your mistake right there. Drive to pin - wait 5 min - cancel "rider no show" - collect cancel fee and go on your merry way. No fuss - no Headache.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> As mentioned below, Yeah you messed up. You should have pulled over/ended the ride after the first touching, Bart McCoy surely doesn't play that.
> 
> After the 2nd touch or attempt, you SURELY should have pulled over/ended ride. And super surely when you saw a cop just pull over real close to them and demand the pax gets out. If he doesn't and causes a scene, you're covered, a cop is there.
> 
> ...


You're not just sexist, you're hopelessly out of date. I guess you've never picked up in the gay parts of town. If you think those guys won't touch another guy you're crazy.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHippyChick said:


> You're not just sexist, you're hopelessly out of date. I guess you've never picked up in the gay parts of town. If you think those guys won't touch another guy you're crazy.


and I guess you missed the part when I said females are simply more likely than males to be touched smh.Never said it can't happen to men, of course it can. But if you disagree that females are way more subjected to this type of touching/harassment than men, then you have lost touch with reality. Even my haters will agree with me on this point

ive done well over 1,000 trips, picked up several gay men, not one even attempted to touch me


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> and I guess you missed the part when I said females are simply more likely than males to be touched smh.Never said it can't happen to men, of course it can. But if you disagree that females are way more subjected to this type of touching/harassment than men, then you have lost touch with reality. Even my haters will agree with me on this point
> 
> ive done well over 1,000 trips, picked up several gay men, not one even attempted to touch me


Your original post said women shouldn't do this because they are more likely to be touched inappropriately. That is entirely sexist. 
Men are more likely to physically threaten other men as opposed to women (at least here in the South) so do you also think that small men shouldn't do rideshare because of this threat? 
I've never had an issue with men trying to touch me other than a few who were drunk and friendly and touched my arm. I made it clear by my physical response that it was unwanted. The kind of jerks she was dealing with would have picked up immediately that I wouldn't stand for inappropriate touching and probably would never have tried with me. If you know how to act assertively it doesn't matter if you're big, small, woman or man. People will respect your boundaries and leave you alone. I literally just kicked three college guys out of my car and I'm 5'8"and 125lbs. If you have confidence in yourself and your ability to defend yourself bullies will look for an easier target.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> whatever just deal with it
> 
> it does get annoying butt *every time* i take uber and its a female driver the driver always give me a free ride and tries to be sneaky and ask me out....eeek so cringe worthy I'm used to it now


Hahaha omg. I've had some smoking hot guys. Gave them a cheeky compliment but left it at that!

Maybe u should start telling those girls ur married


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> OP, also try to familiarize yourself with location of your local police districts. If you have time and one is nearby, you can drive him straight to the precinct if he's too drunk to realize until you're there.





Uberchampion said:


> This is a great idea. You don't have to have him arrested, just get rid of him


As an experienced Fire Fighter Paramedic, I wouldn't recommend a Police Station at night, most are unmanned, all officers are either on the road, or the slight probability a few are in the back processing a prisoner they just arrested. Nobody is at the front door awaiting your emergency.

There might be a dispatch center at that location, but it's going to be well protected inside the building like a Bunker, and they aren't allowed to leave for security purposes.

Only real hope is one of those emergency distress buttons if it's there.

I'd recommend a Fire Station or Hospital before the Police Station. And be careful of part time Fire Departments that are unmanned, everyone is at home with a pager. Maybe a well lit 24 he gas station with lots of cameras


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHippyChick said:


> Your original post said women shouldn't do this because they are more likely to be touched inappropriately. That is entirely sexist.
> Men are more likely to physically threaten other men as opposed to women (at least here in the South) so do you also think that small men shouldn't do rideshare because of this threat?
> I've never had an issue with men trying to touch me other than a few who were drunk and friendly and touched my arm. I made it clear by my physical response that it was unwanted. The kind of jerks she was dealing with would have picked up immediately that I wouldn't stand for inappropriate touching and probably would never have tried with me. If you know how to act assertively it doesn't matter if you're big, small, woman or man. People will respect your boundaries and leave you alone. I literally just kicked three college guys out of my car and I'm 5'8"and 125lbs. If you have confidence in yourself and your ability to defend yourself bullies will look for an easier target.


Lets see, I said a woman should rethink driving, because it may be more difficult issues to deal with. Yes, I stand by that statement. Not sure how you're trying to debate that but its just a fact of life, as well as common sense....



Bart McCoy said:


> And furthermore if you're female and do late nights and bar/club areas, you are much more likely to get touched inappropriately than a male will. Its not right, you should be able to drive whatever hours and whatever areas you like, but Bart McCoy is just telling you how real life operates. So even though everything should be equal for man/woman, you really might want to rethink when and where you drive,as well as should you even drive (yes soley because you're a woman) because life just isn't fair....


Its really astonishing that you're saying a male is more likely to be touched inappropriately than a female like I stated. That's some wild stuff smh, Again, we are talking real life not hoop dreams.

Clearly there are several jobs where women will encounter more issues than men,but im sure you'll want to debate that as well, when its obvious its a complete fact

And lastly, most women are nice and feminine,meaning they simply aren't going to be this big beast ready to fend off all attacks. But they shouldn't have to either,nobody should be touching them. But looks like you're faulting the OP and/or allowed this to happen because they aren't as super assertive as you stated you are smh, shame on you, SAD


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Lets see, I said a woman should rethink driving, because it may be more difficult issues to deal with. Yes, I stand by that statement. Not sure how you're trying to debate that but its just a fact of life, as well as common sense....
> 
> Its really astonishing that you're saying a male is more likely to be touched inappropriately than a female like I stated. That's some wild stuff smh, Again, we are talking real life not hoop dreams.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't realize you were a troll. I don't have time to correct all your reading comprehension mistakes and THEN argue my point with someone who clearly just wants attention. Won't bother you again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHippyChick said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize you were a troll. I don't have time to correct all your reading comprehension mistakes and THEN argue my point with someone who clearly just wants attention. Won't bother you again.


you are clearly describing yourself. Fact.
but you're another one of those folks that call anybody that disagrees with your wrong point of view a troll. Sad case here


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Get one of those obviously fake engagement rings and then every guy you get in the car do like a halfway flirt with them, and then present the wedding ring to them in your hand motions as if you just did something. 
Actually I don't know what the heck the purpose of that would be, but it seems to work for the girl that works at the local McDonald's drive-through, so I just thought I would pass it on


----------



## DanB (Mar 18, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> *Dash camera! GET ONE!*


What he said.

And get a dash cam that has two cameras, one looking forward and one looking at the cabin interior. Most of the HD quality dash cams have the rear facing camera attached to a long cable since it's intended to be mounted somewhere on the rear of the vehicle, but a few don't. Bundle the excess cable up and mount the rear facing camera with some double-sided tape to the front dash or on the bottom of the dash cam or rear view mirror, just whatever works to give you the best shot of the interior with the driver and all passengers in view.

Like this...

http://amzn.to/1UwPcXb

or this...

http://amzn.to/23d0UIO

or this with no excess cable to bundle up...

http://amzn.to/1WOjE1b

Stay safe...!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

DanB said:


> What he said.
> 
> And get a dash cam that has two cameras, one looking forward and one looking at the cabin interior. Most of the HD quality dash cams have the rear facing camera attached to a long cable since it's intended to be mounted somewhere on the rear of the vehicle, but few don't. Bundle the excess cable up and mount the rear facing camera with some double-sided tape to the front dash or on the bottom of the dash cam or rear view mirror, just whatever works to give you the best shot of the interior with the driver and all passengers in view.
> 
> ...


A good dash camera does so many good things for drivers. It's like your silent partner!

Protection & documentation from these types of violence
Protection in case you accidentally pick up a crazy minor
Document vomiting or other messes made by the passsangers for cleaning fees
Documentation of any traffic accident
Document jay walkers carelessness
Documentation if the police falsely accused you of a primary offense to check your sobriety or harassment
Document any Uber account holder granting permission to drop off friends at multiple locations.
Document the passsanger requested the bad route, or backtrack because they forgot something.
I don't endorse the 5 minute loop or any timeframe loop setting. Get a memory card large enough to record your entire shift. Don't delete them daily, save them on a computer for a few days or weeks. You never know which rider will be the trouble maker, or accuse you of something. If you're driving full time, you may need to invest in a couple memory cards.
Most camera save in 10 to 30 minute files lengths, which makes it easier to delete dead hours, and save potential trouble for a long time.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I've had the opposite problem. Drunk women giving me the arm stroke or whatever. Broke down and bagged one the other night. Hot for a 50 year old.... any port in a storm. 

SHe bought a couple bottles of wine, left me with one of them. Wham bam thank you maam, and back on the road for the 2am rush. haha best tip yet


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Cutieuberbae (Jun 19, 2016)

Jlouise11 said:


> On the eve of Memorial day I picked up a rider in Beaverdale around 2 am-ish. It was bar closing time and I knew that whoever I was picking up would be drunk but I didn't care because the majority of my riders were. The trip started out bad right off the bat because I couldn't see him. So I drove around for a bit trying to find him. Finally I texted and no response, so I called. He answered and said he was at (such an such) bar, which was a block away from the coffee shop it said he was at. Obviously extremely drunk, he moved the map when he dropped his pin. So I drive down there and pick him up but didn't notice right away that his destination was blank. He's in the front seat which doesn't bother me usually . So I ask him where he needs to go and he says "I'll just give you directions, it's in Johnston." At first I said "ok" thinking, I'm not really scared. I've been in scarier situations with bigger guys. Then he starts getting grabby and rubbing my thigh. I grabbed his hand and threw it back at him saying "you need to keep that over there!" It annoyed him but I didn't care. Then he started turning my stereo up as loud as he could and rolled down his window. At this point I paused my station and said I need to enter a destination on the app so I can make sure I get you there via the fastest route. So he spouts off some unfound address but I managed to get a closer idea of his actual destination. Now he's getting angry because his second attempt to caress me is rejected and starts saying in a smartass tone (pointing back and forth at him and I) "This, this is not happening, just so you know!" I immediatly said "You're right, I'm sure MY HUSBAND wouldn't be too happy about it!" We get to the stoplights at Merle Hay and Meredith and I'm shaking. Anyone that knows me knows I'm fighting really hard not to punch this dbag in the nads. I see a Polk County deputy with his lights on at the QuikTrip and I thought to myself, I'll just stop the ride there and if he acts crazy, atleast I have a armed deputy to help me. But stupid me, I decided to go on, thinking we're not far from his house, it was a nice surge fare and I can handle him a little longer. By the time we got to his so called home he was grabbing at my phone to "change the song", and refused to get out of my car. So I called my husband who was driving that night as well, and as soon as the dbag heard my phone ringing through the speakers in my car he said, "who are you calling?" like he was worried I was calling 911. I said "My husband, to let him know where I am!" at this point he FINALLY got out.
> 
> I really had to pee so I stopped at the QT on my way home and got a call from my brother in law who I had sent a glymps to at the beginning of the night. He said he saw me sitting in one place for a bit, got worried and wanted to make sure I was ok. THANK GOD I had done that, if something had happened to me, he was paying attention and would have called 911 with my location. Now I know that I was partially to blame for allowing the ride to continue, however I learned a very very important lesson. I will not start the ride until the rider enters a destination, and I will always follow my insticts and when I'm nervous and feel the need to spork a rider in the eye for grabbing at me. I will cautiously end the ride at a well lit gas station.
> 
> Any other female drivers have issues with male passengers sitting in the front and being "grabby" while you're driving? If so how do you handle it?


Yes, 2x. The first was a couple that started to flirt with me. I kept changing the subject. I assured them that I didn't disprove of their lifestyle. The man did touch my lower back and made remarks. He asked for my number i gave the correct number cause he would be calling me right away to store my number. I live in an inner city and did not wanna make an enemy so i stll gave him 5stars just in casehe knew i was the one who gave him a low score. Luckly,He never called. I reported to uber that the rider made me feel very uncomfortable but I did not go I to details. Uber has a way not to match me up with that rider anymore.
The second time a guy had me drop him off by his beach house. He talked about nonscence. I knew he was drunk so I just listened. I am 50 and he was in his twenties so I just gave some advice.he offered me $200. To stay with him. Then he said I could have his rolex. I got out of there, again giving him my cell number knowing I could block his number. When I left he called me back as an uber request.of course I got the call cause it was on the beach on a dead end and rhere were absolutely no cabs around. His request was to go to a bank. I kept ignoring his requests and I had to shut my cab off until I got far enough away so another cab would get his requests. 
I always change the subject, mention that I am married and 50. I never get rude
Mostly, I never take a rider without a destination entered and I tell them the truth.. it is for insurance purposes.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I've had the opposite problem. Drunk women giving me the arm stroke or whatever. Broke down and bagged one the other night. Hot for a 50 year old.... any port in a storm.
> 
> SHe bought a couple bottles of wine, left me with one of them. Wham bam thank you maam, and back on the road for the 2am rush. haha best tip yet


You're going to be in jail and serving as someone else's "port" if your luck runs out. Uber is a target for lawsuits and giving a passenger DNA makes it too easy for them. If you think Uber will not throw you under the bus if this happens, you're crazy.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Woman bartender makes lot more than a woman uber driver. Use your attraction to benefit you not to hurt....


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> You're going to be in jail and serving as someone else's "port" if your luck runs out. Uber is a target for lawsuits and giving a passenger DNA makes it too easy for them. If you think Uber will not throw you under the bus if this happens, you're crazy.


WTF are you talking about? Consensual sex isn't a crime. YET


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

DriverX said:


> WTF are you talking about? Consensual sex isn't a crime. YET


No it isn't, until someone claims it wasn't consensual. Then you will be treated as guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> No it isn't, until someone claims it wasn't consensual. Then you will be treated as guilty until proven innocent.


I guess you never get laid. A hypothetical like that would eliminate any contact with anyone. Maybe the dirty pax will just swipe your greasy console for some Squirming Toad DNA and then pin a rape on you. You probably should go get back in your bubble suit and stop driving.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

There's a big difference between "getting laid" and "****ing an intoxicated stranger when you are an agent of a very wealthy company." The media loves to pin bad press on Uber, do you realize that if you are charged with a sex crime your name and picture will be on every media outlet in the country, forever, even if you are found innocent?

Our app gives us a lot of protection from that. When delivering a passenger I can prove that I was driving, stopped at her house, and 30 seconds later was driving down the road again. If you shut down, go in with her, then come out an hour later there's also a log of that. But I don't expect you to pay attention to a word of this.


----------

